# canoscan n650u



## 1337dingo

this scanner was on my win 7 32bit desktop lastyear but now i have a 64bit win7 laptop i cant get it to work, i cant find a driver on canon and microsoft says the scanner is not compatible with win7 32 or 64 bit, but as i said i had it working with the 32bit win 7 desktop, any ideas?


----------



## Twinbird24

Here are two solutions (both links basically tell you the same thing):
http://www.dr5.org/how-to-install-a-canoscan-n650u-scanner-on-vista-or-windows-7/
http://www.fixya.com/support/t982714-canon_canoscan_n650u

Someone here also asked the same question as you, maybe you could look through the replies and find a solution:
http://www.fixya.com/support/t5097786-need_driver_canon_n650u


----------



## cdoublejj

If you wish to use a Canscan N650U windows 7 and are having a hard time with the drivers auto installing or using the old/original drivers. Use VueScan!!! It's supposed to be able to let use a scanner even if your OS doesn't support it. I tried it with my friend's Canscan N650U and IT WORKED!!! He has Win x64.


----------

